# BMW 3 Series Diesel Axed



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/02/bmw-3-series-diesel-axed.html

Enjoy your rare ride!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Old news. The 335d has been gone for a while. We will see a smaller displacement diesel in the F30


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Isn't it funny how rumors can be spread on the web?

I don't know who "Stephen Elmer" is, but note these two details in his article:


> According to reports, ....
> 
> [Source: Auto123]


Click on the link for "Auto123" and it takes to another blog written by "Michel Deslauriers", who makes no claim to where he got his 'facts' to write his story. And its not at all clear if he is speaking for the whole world, or just N America.

So now let's contrast with what BMW's press release on the F30 from last Oct states (page 22):


> ...Further engine versions will follow, including a six-cylinder diesel unit...


They didn't state whether it will be the 330d, or the 335d, but BMW is planning on a 6 cyl diesel.

Even if "Michel Deslauriers", is only referring to N America, what is the source of his info?

Don't believe everything you read on the internet 

If "Michel" or "Stephen" does the math on what kind of fuel economy the 335d would get with the 8 spd transmission, they would understand that the 335d would blow away the 328i in that category as well as any of the other performance categories...


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

either way I view it as a win, if BMW brings more diesels to the USA I know where I will look to my next car. If they dont --- collectors item.:thumbup:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

KarlB said:


> either way I view it as a win, if BMW brings more diesels to the USA I know where I will look to my next car. If they dont --- collectors item.:thumbup:


No more BMW diesels, Audi or MB here i come!


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

In Canada...and,I think,parts of Europe.....diesel fuel is cheaper than Regular.That's an intentional tax policy of certain governments because diesel gives *much* better mileage.Why can't we do the same? If half the private passenger vehicles on the road here were diesels our oil importation would drop by at least 20%.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

listerone said:


> In Canada...and,I think,parts of Europe.....diesel fuel is cheaper than Regular.That's an intentional tax policy of certain governments because diesel gives *much* better mileage.Why can't we do the same? If half the private passenger vehicles on the road here were diesels our oil importation would drop by at least 20%.


The refineries would have to increase their ability to produce diesel fuel. In the winter months, diesel is competing with fuel oil(especially in the northeast). Even in MD, the price of diesel fuel goes up in the winter supposedly because the supply is limited due to the demand for heating oil. Also, the road tax for diesel is higher than gasoline based on the assumption that the large 18 wheelers damage the roads more than passenger vehicles. Unfortunately this higher road tax is now being paid by those of us driving diesel automobiles.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

rmorin49 said:


> the road tax for diesel is higher than gasoline based on the assumption that the large 18 wheelers damage the roads more than passenger vehicles. Unfortunately this higher road tax is now being paid by those of us driving diesel automobiles.


To add to that statement:

"The United States federal excise tax on gasoline, as of February 2011, is 18.4 cents per gallon and 24.4 cents per gallon for diesel fuel. In January 2011, motor gasoline taxes averaged 48.1 cents per gallon and diesel fuel taxes averaged 53.1 cents per gallon. For the first quarter of 2009, the mean state gasoline tax is 27.2 cents per US gallon, plus 18.4 cents per US gallon federal tax making the total 45.6 cents per US gallon. For diesel, the mean state tax is 26.6 cents per US gallon plus an additional 24.4 cents per US gallon federal tax making the total 50.8 cents US per gallon"

So, on average, the State fuel taxes on diesel are actually less than on Gasoline, but due to Federal taxes total diesel fuel taxes are about a nickle a gallon higher than Gasoline in the U.S,


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Penguin said:


> To add to that statement:
> 
> "The United States federal excise tax on gasoline, as of February 2011, is 18.4 cents per gallon and 24.4 cents per gallon for diesel fuel. In January 2011, motor gasoline taxes averaged 48.1 cents per gallon and diesel fuel taxes averaged 53.1 cents per gallon. For the first quarter of 2009, the mean state gasoline tax is 27.2 cents per US gallon, plus 18.4 cents per US gallon federal tax making the total 45.6 cents per US gallon. For diesel, the mean state tax is 26.6 cents per US gallon plus an additional 24.4 cents per US gallon federal tax making the total 50.8 cents US per gallon"
> 
> So, on average, the State fuel taxes on diesel are actually less than on Gasoline, but due to Federal taxes total diesel fuel taxes are about a nickle a gallon higher than Gasoline in the U.S,


:thumbup:Well done. The Governor of MD has just introduced a bill that would add an additional 6% state sales tax to the cost of fuel. Not sure if it applies to both gasoline and diesel but I expect it will. At the current price of fuel, around $3.60/gallon for gas and $3.95 for diesel this is likely to make the cost of fuel in MD the most expensive in the nation if the proposal becomes law. How is it that today diesel is $0.35 more expensive than regular grade gasoline in MD?


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

rmorin49 said:


> How is it that today diesel is $0.35 more expensive than regular grade gasoline in MD?


Supply and demand. Most of the diesel fuel is sold for commercial use, so its price has a lot to do with economic activity. Gasoline, OTOH, has a more variable demand, since many people can cut-back on the discretionary portion of their driving, while commercial usage, almost by definition, has a very small discretionary component. That's why you'll generally see greater price swings, percentage-wise, in gasoline as compared to diesel fuel.

Way, way back in the 1960's and earlier, diesel fuel was dirt cheap (relative to gasoline) for the same reason -- the supply relative to demand was very high as compared to gasoline. And back then the refineries did not have as much technology to alter the component output from a barrel of crude. So we were awash in diesel fuel back then.

And, of course, modern diesel fuels are much more precisely formulated and processed as compared to the old diesel fuels (Ultra-low sulfur, lubricity additives, etc.) I'm old enough to remember when it was called "diesel oil," rather than diesel fuel. But I think is increased cost to manufacture diesel is a smaller component of the price increase than basic supply and demand.

Or at least that's my take. But that's certainly not a scholarly, researched, and vetted opinion, so I'm open to any other information/data anyone might care to post.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Here is an interesting link which purports to show the gasoline vs. diesel tax state by state. I have no idea how accurate it is,

http://www.bankrate.com/finance/auto/map-motor-fuel-taxes-by-state.aspx


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

> *The refineries would have to increase their ability to produce diesel fuel. In the winter months, diesel is competing with fuel oil(especially in the northeast).* Even in MD, the price of diesel fuel goes up in the winter supposedly because the supply is limited due to the demand for heating oil. Also, the road tax for diesel is higher than gasoline based on the assumption that the large 18 wheelers damage the roads more than passenger vehicles. Unfortunately this higher road tax is now being paid by those of us driving diesel automobiles.


Not only do the refineries have to deal with the amount of diesel fuel vs fuel oil in the winter time, but also jet fuel. Shell oil in the Bay Area switches back and forth between diesel and jet fuel depending on which would be more profitable. Diesel and jet fuel products are more profitable than gasoline products. Since there is about a 3 to 1 ratio(??) in the amount of diesel/jet fuel to gasoline when refining a barrel of crude oil, we owners of diesel powered vehicles are kinda screwed.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

> *the 335d is rated at 23/36* mpg city/highway which has been the most fuel efficient 3 series for some time now. For 2012, bmw has introduced *the 328i* with a four cylinder 2.0l turbocharged motor which garners a *23/34 mpg city/highway** rating showing up the diesel engines ratings*.]


wtf? My math isn't the greatest but, I would think 2MPG hwy less along with 25 less hp and 165 less ft/lbs of torque is hardly "showing up" Does nobody proof read anymore?


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I know the dealer told me that there is no 2012 335d in the new body style as the sales of diesel in US is not great.
I am sad to see if this is really true that 335d is axed?? This is one of the best 3 series that I have driven with
great performance and great mpg. I just don't like the diesel fuel prices.
Everyone tells me that diesel engines last longer than gasoline engines.
BTW, I saw gas stations in Houston, TX selling premium diesel which is the most expensive fuel.
what is the difference between regular vs. premium diesel?


----------



## ddsski (Jul 23, 2009)

That's just BS. Diesel variant release will lag just like the Coupe always does. Its the sweetheart of the 3 series lineup for anyone with a clue. I'd take the diesel anyday over a 335i. Way more TORQUE!!!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

For me, the absolute ideal car would be: 535d xdrive Touring. Anyone know if this model is sold in Europe?


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

^ Not sure about the 535, but you can get one in the 550 lineup.

Difference between regular and premium diesel should be higher cetane level. We don't have that option around here, but my first tank in Germany was premium diesel.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Supply and demand. Most of the diesel fuel is sold for commercial use, so its price has a lot to do with economic activity. Gasoline, OTOH, has a more variable demand, since many people can cut-back on the discretionary portion of their driving, while commercial usage, almost by definition, has a very small discretionary component. That's why you'll generally see greater price swings, percentage-wise, in gasoline as compared to diesel fuel.
> 
> Way, way back in the 1960's and earlier, diesel fuel was dirt cheap (relative to gasoline) for the same reason -- the supply relative to demand was very high as compared to gasoline. And back then the refineries did not have as much technology to alter the component output from a barrel of crude. So we were awash in diesel fuel back then.
> 
> ...


I am not so sure it is supply and demand. Up until July of 2004 diesel cost me at or below 87 octane fuel. What changed in the middle of 2004 was the starting up to deal with the ultra low sulfur. That is when the fuel jumped to at or above 93 octane for me and has pretty much stayed there to this day. It is true though that refineries have managed to extract more gas from crude but that was true back in 2004 and not sure how much better they have gotten at it. I just recently learned a new factor is companies gearing up for Federal mandates that go online in the next decade or so. Those mandates is supposedly why I am seeing B5 here now as they just starting to prepare.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> I am not so sure it is supply and demand. Up until July of 2004 diesel cost me at or below 87 octane fuel. What changed in the middle of 2004 was the starting up to deal with the ultra low sulfur. That is when the fuel jumped to at or above 93 octane for me and has pretty much stayed there to this day. It is true though that refineries have managed to extract more gas from crude but that was true back in 2004 and not sure how much better they have gotten at it. I just recently learned a new factor is companies gearing up for Federal mandates that go online in the next decade or so. Those mandates is supposedly why I am seeing B5 here now as they just starting to prepare.


The numbers I've heard are about 5-13 cents a gallon increase in production and distribution costs due to the switch to ULSD.

Here's some background info, albeit a bit old:

http://www.walshcarlines.com/pdf/ulsd.pdf

http://www.dieselforum.org/files/dmfile/FuelPricesFactSheet.pdf


----------

